# TIVO Plex AIO App



## brookedow (Oct 1, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

What is this post supposed to be saying? Asking seriously as I don’t know.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> What is this post supposed to be saying? Asking seriously as I don't know.


my interpretation is that the OP wants TiVo to make the Plex app part of its integrated search, ala Netflix and Amazon Prime Video.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dont hold your breath.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Sorry OP, but none of that will ever happen.
Additionally TCF is not connected to Tivo itself so there's no one here that could help even if they wanted to.


----------

